# Anyone else lose power yesterday or Today?



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

We lost power from 9PM to 2Am this morning due to a tree that fell across the wires down the hill from my house. I guess it was pretty widespread everywhere. 

It was kinda funny, I told my wife that the wind was howling and I thought we would lose power at around 8:30 before we went to bed. My wife cranked up the heat from 70 to 78. It was hot for a while, but quickly cooled down to the low 70's. (we were worried more about our twin boys than ourselves getting cold) When the power finally came back on, I was getting ready to fire up our generator to heat up the house and some baby bottles. Just as I pulled the cord, the motion lights outside all came on.

I turned the generator off and went back to bed.

Surprisingly, this morning we didn't have that many branches down on the ground. We did however have one of those portable basketball hoops in the driveway that is filled with sand in the base get pushed about 70 feet across the yard. That must have been one hard wind to push that across the yard. Kinda freaked me out.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

78 degrees wow thats warm.... 

No power loss this time... wicked windy.. We have a pump so when we lose power we have no water or toilets.. I always fill 10 gallons of water now just in case... we have 2 gas fireplaces for heat in case of an outage... no generator yet..


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Yeah it was too warm, but with little ones, it seemed the safe way to go. 

they gave mom and dad a good nights sleep as they both slept right on through the whole thing.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Surprisingly, we didn't lose power here. That's not the norm, but the counties to the west and southwest (about 5 altogether) had some widespread major power outages. I went into work yesterday and we were on the generator, was still on when I left. Don't know if they got it back yet.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Manassas, VA ---> A few blinks, but not enough to re-set the clocks. WhooHooo.


----------



## Styx (Sep 16, 2003)

Didn't lose power but lost both phone lines yesterday.


----------



## cousy51 (Sep 16, 2003)

50 - 60 MPH winds; lost power Thursday at 5 AM; just got it back about 15 minutes ago (Friday evening 7:15 PM). Hopefully it's back to stay.


----------

